# Know About The Suites at Hershey, Hershey, PA?



## penguin (Mar 10, 2008)

Anyone been to the Suites at Hershey lately?  Tell me the good, the bad and the ugly.  I'm looking to tuggers for current information.  Also, possibly looking for a cheap resale timeshare here.  Let me know if you see anything.  Thanks.


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice timeshare, beautiful, and well-kept.  We didn't use the pool so I don't know about that.  Right across from the outlet stores and very short drive to the park.

The trains at night (they toot their horns) woke me up...but they don't seem to bother many other people.  (I believe there is one train that goes by and blasts the horn at 5 a.m.)

Sharon


----------



## penguin (Mar 10, 2008)

*I Did Hear About Those Trains Too..*

Thanks for the info, which seems to jibe with what I've heard elsewhere about these spacious suites.  Heard about the trains too.  There's always gotta be something!  Thanks again for posting.  Any comments from others?


----------



## penguin (Mar 10, 2008)

*Which Building Did You Stay In?*

BTW, which building did you stay in?  I've been told #3 is the quietest, and that the indoor pool is connected to #2 and #3.  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 10, 2008)

penguin said:


> Anyone been to the Suites at Hershey lately?  Tell me the good, the bad and the ugly.  I'm looking to tuggers for current information.  Also, possibly looking for a cheap resale timeshare here.  Let me know if you see anything.  Thanks.


  If you buy there its prime since its hard as the dickens to get into with trading through RCI, as I have tried to for years.  My girlfried who owns with BlueGreen (they own that resort) says that she gets into sometimes during the prime seasons, but she has to book early.  Definately a good purchase, as its clean, the condos are decent size and its close to the park.  It has plenty of amenities and activities that were fun.


----------



## geekette (Mar 10, 2008)

I own Bluegreen and was able to book a partial week for 4th of July last year at 3 months out.  It's not always booked solid.


----------



## Holly (Mar 10, 2008)

penguin said:


> BTW, which building did you stay in?  I've been told #3 is the quietest, and that the indoor pool is connected to #2 and #3.  Thanks for your reply.



That is correct.  Buildings 2 and 3 are the new buildings that BG built, and 1 is the original resort that was there when BG bought it.  We go there often and just love it...in the winter buildings two and three are the best because the indoor pool connects to them and they have fireplaces.  In the summer, building 1 is closest to the outdoor pool.


----------



## NEVacationer (Mar 24, 2008)

This resort is pretty close to the park, which is always a plus.  

I used to live in Lancaster, PA and I can tell you that  the best time to visit Hershey is during mid-spring.  Summertime can be fun, but it is very crowded with families and little kids.  Some weeks it can also get quite humid at Hershey.

One little tip--you can get discount Hershey Park tickets at some Supermarkets in Hershey, Elizabethtown, and Harrisburg, PA.


----------



## mongoose65 (Apr 16, 2008)

*re: hershey suites*

We did a quickie winter weekend this year with Bluegreen bonus points ($69 per night).  The town was fairly quiet and the hershey stuff was busy but boring, however the Suites were gorgeous and roomy and the indoor pool was great.  We basically hung out in the room, did a few things around town (cool little antique car museum up the road) and spent time in the pool which my 2 year old loved.

In the summer, I'm sure it's a madhouse and tough to book because there are not alot of units, but if you can get it, the rooms are VERY nice.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 16, 2008)

Instead of trying to exchange via RCI, you may have better luck doing a direct exchange with a Bluegreen owner.  If you are interested in a direct exchange, send me a pm and I'll give you some tips on how to do it.


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 16, 2008)

I actually live 5 minutes from this resort. It is a beautiful resort. If you are looking to go to Hershey Park, it is right there. If anyone has any questions, feel free to email me at bonniedwan@comcast.net

Oh and if you are looking for cheap park passes, Giant grocery store is the cheapest. They are almost 1/2 off. Don't buy directly from the park.


----------



## Holly (Apr 16, 2008)

I go there all the time, and rent out units to lots of NYers.  We love Hershey and the resort is fantastic.


----------



## Cindala (Apr 27, 2008)

We've stayed there twice with another couple who had booked it just for the weekend.  The location is great, and the suites are nice (imho not as nice as a Marriott though), but the trains were an issue with me too. I heard them several times during the night.  We were in the building closest to check-in the first time and a building further back the second time, but we heard the trains both times!   Also, the beds in the second bedroom are full size not queen.


----------

